# Boyds forest dragon in the wild



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Went up to my bro-in-laws aunts place to check out their property. They have a grip of pademelons(mini kangaroos) that come into their yard for food and are wild but pretty tame. One that has visited for 9 years is called Ellie. She had been missing for four days and the day I was there she re-appeared. She had some nasty punctures on her face and her ear had been torn off where an amethyst or carpet python had grabbed her. Lucky little roo for sure. Also spotted a forest dragon which I haven't seen in years. Also Rat kangaroos and a pair of crazy scrub fowl called bonnie and clyde.

Boyds forest dragon














Ellie with her torn off ear







Another pademelon







Rat kangaroo







Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow,
Thanks for sharing this stuff .
Cool animals especially the little roos


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow thats a great range of wildlife right on your doorstep. thanks for sharing








the best i can hope for over my neck of the woods is a squirrel and maybe a blue tit.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

i'm so jealous since i was born in the wrong part of the world.


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah i didn't believe all the hype about Australia and its wild life until i went there one summer and there were kangaroos spiders and everything else everywhere you turned .. great place to live for wild life lovers!


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Killabee said:


> yeah i didn't believe all the hype about Australia and its wild life until i went there one summer and there were kangaroos spiders and everything else everywhere you turned .. great place to live for wild life lovers!


Haha I'll have to get some pics of the spiders around the house. Wet, hot weather has them out and about.


----------

